# Wismec Noisy Cricket II-2 and Neutron RDA



## Soprono (5/8/16)

Mmm not sure if its intended to replace the prior gen Noisy Cricket and not sure If im 100% sold on the style but interesting things added:

Multiple Circuit Protection
Series and Parallel Modes

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (5/8/16)

Similar to the hexohms right?


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (5/8/16)

I like it seems like a good mod and atomiser to replace my carry(Noisy Cricket Black gen2 with Mutation RDA)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (5/8/16)

skola said:


> Similar to the hexohms right?



Mmm not sure yet however the Hex does not do Parallel/Series switching it is only in series. The circuit protection is the same yes in functionality.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (5/8/16)

I like this. Very nice.


----------



## Charel van Biljon (5/8/16)

I am so getting one of these.
Love my Noisy Cricket V1 and this will make a lovely addition.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/16)

I'm keen on the mod, the RDA looks kinda meh tbh. None of the new Jaybo/Wismec RDA's have grabbed me.


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/16)

I like this


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/16)

Electronics, side fire button with led, regular 510 connector. This is a good looking mod but it's not a noisy cricket anymore.

IMO, that POT on the side destroys what is otherwise a very beautiful design, this just looks like an afterthought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## piffht (7/8/16)

Why not post the deck or at least link?

www.wismec.com/product/neutron/

Product Introduction
Neutron, another RDA designed by JayBo, features its replaceable atomizer base and vortex flow design. Through the optional atomizer base, users can roll the coils in series or in parallel to their preference. The unique vortex flow design of top cap will bring you better flavor and atomizing performance. Also, different vaping experiences will be gotten successfully through the precise top airflow control.









Parameter
Length: 39mm
Diameter: 25mm
Main Features
Stainless Steel Material & Detachable Structure: Made of stainless steel material, Neutron is durable. And all the components can be detached and reassembled, bringing great convenience in cleaning and maintenance.




Wide Open Wicking System: You can change the atomizer base with our equipped accessories between base for coils in series and base for coils in parallel, fixing the pre-made or self-built coil to your preference.




Newly Introduced Clapton Coil: The new Clapton coil will bring you large vapor and great flavor.




Precise Top Airflow Control: Through the top airflow control, you can adjust the airflow and get different vaping experiences.




Conical Top Cap Using Vortex Flow Technology: The top cap features unique vortex flow design, bringing you unexpected atomizing performance.




Standard Configuration

1*Neutron
1*Atomizer Accessories (for coils in series)
2*Clapton Coil 0.5ohm
4*Seal Ring
4*Screw
1*Cotton
1*Hex Key
1*Screw Driver
1*User Manual


----------



## Soprono (7/8/16)

Because I did it before Wismec had it updated on the site thats why. I also tend not to want to copy and paste everything that is already available. Im positing information for people to read if they want they can go follow up on it they can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (7/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Electronics, side fire button with led, regular 510 connector. This is a good looking mod but it's not a noisy cricket anymore.
> 
> IMO, that POT on the side destroys what is otherwise a very beautiful design, this just looks like an afterthought.



Indeed I agree with you 100%. I think the only limitation in a business model for the original noisy is that it was pretty much "suck" in terms of progression and making Wismec money going forward (not much you could change other than better overall fire button and 510). I do however praise this Noisy that comes out and hope it can deliver the same power as the Noisy we all know. This is also a blessing to stores out these who now can offer users a safer (somewhat equal) option and hopefully increase the safety of these devices.

I have just placed a order for one overseas so shall wait and see how it compares to my current noisy and if it could be an alternative. Shipping is only estimated for the 25th of August.


----------



## greybush (12/9/16)

Release seems to have been delayed.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

greybush said:


> Release seems to have been delayed.



@greybush ..yeah it is but the silence from Wismec abt it is stunning...literally no one knows why and when it will be released.


----------



## greybush (12/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @greybush ..yeah it is but the silence from Wismec abt it is stunning...literally no one knows why and when it will be released.


Worrying...


----------



## Soprono (12/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @greybush ..yeah it is but the silence from Wismec abt it is stunning...literally no one knows why and when it will be released.



Pushed back by 2 weeks I don't really think that's a world end situation could be supplier issues or material problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greybush (12/9/16)

Soprono said:


> Pushed back by 2 weeks I don't really think that's a world end situation could be supplier issues or material problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just really keen to see some hands on reviews


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

same here..on the plus side at this rate wud make ideal xmas gifts..


----------



## greybush (12/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> same here..on the plus side at this rate wud make ideal xmas gifts..


My birthday is in December, this is top of the list.


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/10/16)

pre oder at vapers corner...only silver

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/pre-order-wismec-noisy-cricket-ii-25-mod-891?category=78


----------



## Waine (16/10/16)

I will. Be getting one of these without any doubt. I have already Googled and You Tubed all I can and I like what I see. Love the concept. Not the atty though, just the Mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

agree @Waine ..not sold on neutron..2 weeks to go. stock in 31 oct...heee hha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/10/16)

Sir vape pre order link

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-wismec-noisy-cricket-ii-d25


----------



## Feliks Karp (17/10/16)

The neutron is the very definition of love/hate. The machining is absolutely fantastic, everything fits together and moves so well and the series/parallel coil set up is really cool if not niche. The space between the post holes is bizarre though, it only really accommodates a certain size coil, and the chamber of the atty is massive so unless you put in some really fat coils a lot of taste is lost. Once you get the right coils in the conical top cap works really well. The price was decent for what you get, but I wouldn't buy it over anything else, and kind of wish I had waited to maybe save the cash for something else.


----------

